# December 2015 NYC Metro Frog Holiday Party - Tomorrow



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

*NYC Poison Dart Frog Holiday Party *

*Date: Friday, December 18, 2015
Time: 7:30pm start 
Location: The downstairs studio at the Take Me To The Water Swim School
111-20 Queens Boulevard, Forest Hills, NY 11375*

Getting to the venue is easy from Manhattan - take the F Subway Train to the 75th Avenue stop. The front of the train stops directly across the street from the meeting location. The train runs express from Manhattan so it's just a short subway ride from Midtown.

Please bring some food/drinks to share with your fellow hobbyists!

Hope to see you this Friday evening...


----------

